# My ne baby guinea pig:)



## kay327 (Jul 22, 2013)

I recently got a 3 1/2 week old male guinea pig thought i would share him with you guys he is very sweet. He LOVES to lay on my chest. He just purrs like crazy 



~Kaylee

P.S when i figure out how to post more than on photo, i certainly will


----------



## redroses2106 (Aug 21, 2011)

awhh gorgeous!


----------



## ebbaggs (Jul 23, 2013)

They are one and a half year old boar Jester and one year old sisters Gucci and Dior and they are so gorgeous!
I also have shiny new cages for all my piggies and buns.
Here are some pictures of Piggies:

 Gucci








Dior


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

aww your baby is sweet , love the colours, well done on your first picture post you learn faster than me i think you can just stay in the same box ,dont come out of it and just repeat the steps each time exactly the same as before ,always pressing download in the box and wait till you see the name of the pic attatched, up to five at a time , depending on size. well done


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

Awwwww so cute!


----------



## loukodi (Oct 27, 2010)

What a cutie hes gorgeous.

On a side note, do you know guineas are better to live in pairs or more? They are very social.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

loukodi said:


> What a cutie hes gorgeous.
> 
> On a side note, do you know guineas are better to live in pairs or more? They are very social.


he is lovely, he reminds me of one of my pigs, Pinocchio.
i agree, but either wait until your male is old enough to be neutered then get a sow for a friend, or bond him with another boar. guinea pigs are so easy to breed but can have huge problems in pregnancy and birth. i take in neglected pigs and the problems with pregnancy have been horrific resulting in deaths of babies and the sows - and great expense with c-sections etc. best to avoid that if you can


----------



## K1nS (Feb 8, 2010)

Awww what a sweetie <3 I do agree that piggies are better off in pairs or groups, as they are very social animals. But if you are happy with the one, just make sure he gets plenty of social time with you xx


----------

